# Still breeding season for boas ?



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

My 12yr old girl is all over the shop for the last couple of week. Just climbing, moving, destroying ... more destroying ... moving ... climbing ... 

So wondering if breeding season is still on or something ... I thought that's around April - August .....

And my gosh she has grown lol ... She nearly fills out that 'pond filter cover' hide.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought the start was through the winter months, typically end of November / beginning December onwards. That's when my male seems to become very active, fussy with food, and deposits sperm plugs in his water bowl (dirty boy !)


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess she's a bit frisky then


----------

